# iOS Printing to Ricoh



## TechyKelly (Sep 23, 2012)

I know that it isn't one of the supported AirPrint printers but is there a way to set up printing to a Ricoh Aficio MP-2851 from an iPad or iPhone? A lot of the people that. I work with are getting iPads and many already have iPhones and they are all asking me and telling me that they want to print directly from their iOS device. I did see that Ricoh is coming out with an app but who knows how long that will take. Any tricks to get this to work?


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

There is no way to make AirPrint print to that printer.

The only option is if Ricoh made a 3rd party app or you jailbroke each device which will VOID the warrenty.


----------



## jsmmedia (Jun 21, 2013)

This is totally possible!!

If your Ricoh is networked and that network is on wifi you can install a software called fingerprint $20.00 on your computer and turn any printer on your network in to an airprint printer.


----------



## TechyKelly (Sep 23, 2012)

Ok, so here is a follow up question to that. If we did that, when it sends to the Ricoh printer will it say the device that it came from or will it always say the computer that it is installed on? We track who sends the print jobs so they can be charged to the correct department so I would need to be able to maintain that tracking. 

If this works, I will have some very happy customers!


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

You may find info here https://collobos.uservoice.com/knowledgebase/articles/132163-system-requirements-current-release


----------

